

Show HN: Control websites like Pandora, SoundCloud, and Vimeo with your phone - tomatohs
http://sw1tch.com/post/60929341147/mote-io-is-now-available-for-iphone-and-android

======
goostavos
Using a chrome extension was a brilliant idea, man! I don't recall the name of
it, but there was another app that was along the same idea of using your phone
as a remote. It was a neat idea, but you had to install and maintain a
separate Java server on your computer to listen for the phone's commands. It
made it far more pain that it was worth.

Do you have a write up on the tech behind it? Are you guys looking for help on
adding additional sites? :)

Nice job!

~~~
tomatohs
Thanks. I played with many of these apps and hated running those Java servers.
I'll be making a presentation about the technology behind the app at HackNY in
NYC. If you can't make it to that, I'll post the video / notes on the blog.
I'm planning on open sourcing the extension so people can create their own
remotes for any site out there. Also, "you guys" is just me!

------
wmeredith
I HIGHLY recommend making the Mote.io in your header clickable. I had to hunt
around the page to figure out how to get to your actual app's web page. Super
annoying.

~~~
tomatohs
That's great advice. Fixed, thank you.

------
jlebron2
Is it me or is the design really distracting? I'm using Firefox and I see a
blue background with gray text and it's really hard to read. I suspect it
might be because I'm using an older version of Firefox, but if this is it then
you should look into it.

~~~
tomatohs
Sorry about that. Just checked it out. It's probably the older version of FF
as it works on mine, but I will look into it. Thanks.

~~~
jlebron2
No problem, I figured that would be it. Just wanted to give you a heads up.

------
glennos
When I saw this my mind went straight to 'can I use this as a raspberry pi
audio only music player?'. Bought it already, but if you're interested in
moving the whole ui into the app, I think you'll have a an even bigger swell
of interest.

------
mrhazel
Maybe I'm missing something, but are there any options for the app? I'd like
to disable the haptic feedback.

EDIT: Your welcome email could use a better sender name. My spam filter caught
it. Hello is a very good sender name.

------
alxbrun
Nice app! Have you considered adding a voice command mode, so that when I'm
out of reach of my phone or too lazy to read/touch the phone screen, I can
still remote-control websites?

~~~
tomatohs
YES! I really want this personally. It would be really cool to do this with
Google Glass.

"Mote.io, Pandora 'The rolling stones'" or "Mote.io, play Hype Machine popular
page."

------
thebiglebrewski
I'm in full support of this idea. Pretty sick of the limitations Chromecast is
putting on this concept.

Is there any easy way to develop our own remotes?

~~~
tomatohs
Thanks. The Chrome extension will be open source in the future so developers
will be able to write remotes for any website.

~~~
gingerlime
Can you use this to control things outside the browser? i.e. mpg123 command-
line player etc? A standalone listener/API could be great for plugging this
into, well... anything.

Nice idea!

------
theyCallMeSwift
This is awesome. Glad there's an iphone version now so I can actually put it
to use. Great work!

~~~
tomatohs
The number one feature request from the Android release was an iPhone version.

------
joshdance
Bought it.

~~~
tomatohs
Thanks <3

------
stupidideas
purchased. love it.

~~~
tomatohs
thank you

------
jbcima-
omg lol i can control my cat piki with this. oh wait she died.

